# Fictional skyscraper world cup



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I just had a cool idea, what if SSC would make a fictional skyscraper world cup? In this cup fictional skyscrapers would go 1 on 1 with each other. The only rule is that the skyscrapers here can't be cancelled or visionary, they have to be 100% fictional :cheers:

I'm making this thread because I know so far of only 3 such skyscrapers and I would like if other people would help me gather more of such skyscrapers :cheers:

The 3 I know are:

The Half-Life Citadel









Isengard tower









Sauron's Barad-dur tower


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Sauron's Barad-dur Tower would win out of those.

The eye makes the tower very personable for me. It gives the tower a personality that few towers these days can match. It's also very imposing but blends neatly into its surroundings like such few towers do these days, so it works well regardless. Plus, I'm a sap for old architecture.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Marvel's Stark Tower:








Source: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_05gZc3cdlq8/TJWXktvEeZI/AAAAAAAAAPI/AC5AWF409eY/s1600/starkTower.jpg

Teen Titans' Tower:








Source: http://www.freewebs.com/steppingstones333/Raven/Titans Tower.jpg

A Hundred Towers in Coruscant (Star Wars):
Big Image Link: http://images.wikia.com/starwars/images/5/5c/Coruscant_at_night.jpg








Source: http://images.wikia.com/starwars/images/5/5c/Coruscant_at_night.jpg


----------



## haikalcool2u (Jun 4, 2011)

the towers above are not impossible to build


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

It's possible to build that high, but economics and politics are the deciding factor. I don't think we'll see something that high in our lifetimes, maybe doable in the next 50-100 years. Tallest tower looks around 2-3 km high.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm trying to remember...

I, Robot movie, US Robotics HQ in Chicago. There were some pretty cool indoor scenes, but I can't find images of that.









The Towering Inferno tower in San Francisco:


----------



## Krases (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry to do this but there are no 'spoiler' tags I can hide this image under.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a fun idea, thanks for suggesting.  For the Fictional Skyscraper Cup I found a good number of flickscrapers (fictional skyscrapers in movies), see below. If anyone can think of a better one, please let me know. I also found plenty of fictional designs in comic books and video games, but I think we should stick to movies in this cup as I guess these are the ones people are most familiar with. 

Wynand Building (The Fountainhead)









Tyrell Corporation Headquarters (Blade Runner)









Bajor (Star Trek: Deep Space 9)









Tower of Babel (Metropolis)









Minas Tirith (Lord of the Rings)









Klingon Court Tower on Kronos (Star Trek)









Coruscant (Star Wars) (can anyone point out a specific building?)









Cardassia (Star Trek: Deep Space 9)









Star Fleet Academy Building (Star Trek)









Millennium Tower (Star Trek: Voyager)









U.S. Robotics HQ (I, Robot)









Some building featured in Blade Runner









Barad-dûr (Lord of the Rings)









Isengard (Lord of the Rings)









Glass Tower (Towering Inferno)









Bank Casino (Ocean's Thirteen)









Seacoast National Bank Building (Skyscraper Souls)









Daily Planet Building (Superman)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Tour Sans Fin from "Until The End Of The World"


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Myster E said:


> It's possible to build that high, but economics and politics are the deciding factor. I don't think we'll see something that high in our lifetimes, maybe doable in the next 50-100 years. Tallest tower looks around 2-3 km high.


The architecture seems perfectly doable today. I agree that the height is the problem but I think that outside maybe the 4 or 5 tallest in the picture, the others are perfectly capable of being built today. Case in point: 

Coruscant on Left, Dubai on Right








Source for Dubai pic: http://mrakodrapy.borec.cz/fotky/rose_tower_001.jpg

:lol:


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

desertpunk said:


> Tour Sans Fin from "Until The End Of The World"


That's an actual design by Jean Nouvel. 

@Manitopiaaa: nice find!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Jan said:


> That's an actual design by Jean Nouvel.
> 
> @Manitopiaaa: nice find!


Yeah, in the movie it was in a great scene from a car.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very good presentations!


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

From Batman Begins


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Trash towers in Wall-E.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

"Power recollection from human bodies" towers, in Matrix


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

As to Coruscant, two buildings come to my mind. The Jedi Council building:










And the Senate building:


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

So... This is basically another fictional skyscraper thread?

Here's this one from The Last Airbender: The Legend of Korra. The city is inspired by New York and Shanghai. Can you tell which buildings represent the Three Brothers? 










If you can't see "Jin Mao", then here's a link to a bigger version of the picture.

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111104225136/avatar/images/1/16/Avatar_Legend_of_Korra.jpg


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Okay, I just lined up the flickscraper cup. Since I had no real way of ranking these, I just tried to group them a bit. This one starts Monday.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Kanto said:


> As to Coruscant, two buildings come to my mind. The Jedi Council building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God these buildings are beautiful. When will this architecture become normal?


----------

